# crs babies hatched!



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

So my berried crs has finally hatched. I have a bunch of baby, juvie and adult cherries in my tank as well. I have been lookin around for a baby crs but couldn't find any. My question is, do crs and cherry babies look alike? How long till we can see the white n red bands on the crs babies?

Thanks in advance
Trevor


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

crs babies even when born can be seen by their fade stripes, you have to look really close to find them tho. They grow up quick so cherish it, after 2 weeks they are already 3mm and then at 1 month they are 6mm.....

The babies usually hide in my mini pellia and weeping moss, they seem to take refuge when they are small because of defence as they get to the 2mm and up they come out more!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

My CRS already have red and white stripes from when I can first see them (around 2-3mm?), and I can easily distinguish them from my cherries which are usually a lot more clear.


----------



## blossom112 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats !!! 
It is so cool !
Mine arent CRS ... I have golden bee's ... 
you should be seeing them in a week or so better with the bare eye .
mine all hide in the subwassertang (s/p)
and impossible to see for me as my eyes are bad .

above poster is so right , they grow up very fast !

Have fun and enjoy ! I know how exciting it is !


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i finally saw a baby CRS baby 3 days after it hatched and i jumped off my chair like a 12 year old!! this has been pretty exciting. 

does anyone know about how many babies a female CRS can normally yield?


----------



## blossom112 (Jul 19, 2010)

I caved after you posted and got some CRS-SS-SSS+ ...( all your falt lol)
one was preggo , they have hatched , with photo of eggs , was between 25 and 30 .. for me . maybe that is typical for CRS? 

I can picture your reaction as I had the same .... like a kid in a candy store with every possible candy you can imagine .

isnt it fun!


----------

